# wheels



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

got them installed. . just before it started to rain!! not much battery life on laptop. here are pictures. 245/40/19 oz galileo III 19x8.5"


























_Modified by AHarmes5 at 1:26 AM 5-18-2007_


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: wheels (AHarmes5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how about a rear end view please? love the look of the ar with wider wheels sticking out the rear fenders
still undecided if i should go for 18" or 19" for summer wheels....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: wheels (zuma)*

HOLY MOLY
Those things look amazing on your car!!!!
The color is perfect... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll try and get some rear shots after work today.. if it's not still raining. I was kinda skeptical of how the 19's would fit as far as driveability goes. Now that I have them on.. you could easily fit dubs on here. hahaha


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

That looks great bro!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It turns out you and I have the exact same All Road, mine is Silver & Black (Raiders baby!) with the dark tint on the windows as well! 
So how much did the tires and rims hit you for?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

check tirerack.com............$$$


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks osrf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I ordered the setup from tirerack.com so you can check there for prices and other wheel options. I called and talked to a rep because of the offset and brake clearance requirements of our cars. 
they're ET 25.
here are some more pictures. still getting used to this new camera.
..and for anyone interested in giving their allroad a little more grunt, look at the picture of my exhaust
























for fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








if anyone wants to host a video, I entered in a PCA autocross at Hershey Park last weekend and have a short clip of the ar. peace!
EDIT: Brandon yesterday i was coming home from work on 222 and an allroad comes up behind me. same color and same horizontal bars as yours. only until i saw that it didnt have the deldubs on the front i realized it wasnt you. whoever it was though gave the thumbs up, so.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by AHarmes5 at 1:19 PM 5-19-2007_


_Modified by AHarmes5 at 1:22 PM 5-19-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

yeah I see that person from time to time around here on rt.7 .....PA tags on it and when I saw them I got no wave....hater.


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

*AHarmes5 wrote:* _"I was kinda skeptical of how the 19's would fit as far as driveability goes. Now that I have them on.. you could easily fit dubs on here. hahaha"_
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I thought with 19's there would be an issue with the tires rubbing and possbly puncturing the air suspension bags?








Did you have any other work done that allowed you to have larger tires/rims like that, and it sitting low as it does? 
For the record: my tires are 255/50/17's
_*OsRf*_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

we lowered it with a vag com


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

yah, it's lowered. brandon did that for me at show n go! other than that, there is nothing done that would make it sit lower. although, i have noticed that if i drive it on level 3 all day and go to park it on level 1, it will sit lower.
nah, must not have been ryan then. his R has always had the DARE tags. but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the person who didn't give the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW: saturday in a ten minute time span i saw a brand new RS4 and an S4 avant with black windows!!!!


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

*diive4sho wrote:* _"We lowered it with a vag com"_
My apology for being such a 'noob' but what is a 'vag com'?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

no problem....sorry for being a eurodork.....
Vag-com is a diagnostic software made by rosstech can be bought at http://www.ross-tech.com. Can be used to adapt recode and program different modules in your vehicle....can also be used to find problems with the car such as check engine lights....
What we did is called the 402 mod.....it's a recalibration procedure for the ride height on the allroad. The measurement from the wheel center to the edge of the fender is 402mm when in level 2 and during the procedure you are supposed to measure this and tell the car via vagcom what the "actual" value is and it will adjust the vehicle ride height to be 402mm.......so if you are still following my crappy explanation what we did was tell the car that that "actual measurement" is 412 when it is actually 402 like it is supposed to be. The car will say "oh ok I thought I was at 402 but I'm at 412 so I'll lower the ride height 10mm"
understand?


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Thanks for the layman's explanation *diive4sho*, it was actually quite easy to follow.








Now with that being said. I'm surprised that the ride being that much lower, and with 19's, why no damage to the air suspension bags?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

tick tock tick tock


----------



## osrf (Jan 15, 2007)

By that do you mean it's just a matter of time?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (osrf)*

yes eventually they all have their time


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

does anyone have information on the life expentancy of the factory suspension? I guess every car is different, but is there any type of average on when owners encountered major issues?
and also, is there anyone out there running a coilover conversion on their Allroad??


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHarmes5* »_
and also, is there anyone out there running a coilover conversion on their Allroad??

yes...more than a few....check out two bennett they have it on their website.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

http://www.2bennett.com/body_allroad.html


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

wow, some good info on that link. air ride replacement AND a/t rebuilds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

yes they are a very reputable audi shop.....they do some great work


----------

